# Sweetcakes suggestions



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2010)

My mom has requested Lemon Verbena from Sweetcakes so I figured I'd put together an order from there.

Has anyone tried Mango Tea?

Does anyone have favorites from there?


----------



## Deda (Aug 8, 2010)

Sweetcakes has the very best blueberry and their Angel dupe is TDF. Expensive, but oh so worth it. http://www.sweetcakes.com/product_info. ... ucts_id=19


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2010)

Deda: Wow... after reading the Angel description, I definitely have to try it. I might make 1 batch just for myself hehe   it might be too good to share!
Do you recommend 1 oz ppo for that FO?

Anyone else try others or have something to recommend? I'm going to order today or tomorrow!


----------



## Deda (Aug 9, 2010)

It's pretty strong, I used it at .7

Too bad it's so spendy


----------



## TessC (Aug 9, 2010)

SC's Lime Margarita!


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 9, 2010)

Mango Tea is awesome! It's one of my absolute 'must-haves' from SC. It soaps great and it sticks like glue forever and a day.

Others that I love from SC:

Green Apple
Cucumber Melon
Blueberry
Clean
Mandarin Orange
Masculine Musk
Orange Blossom
Tuberose Deluxe
Warm Vanilla Sugar (only for perfumes and lotion)

IrishLass


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I really need to order from them the *Karen's Ocean Rain*....it makes a wonderful sea-weed/sea-salt MP soap.....however you have to order a minimum of $25?  I have tried *Ice Scapes *before, but looks like they are getting rid of it.  I LOVED that.  So....has anyone tried any of the fall/holiday fragrances from there??  Which ones would you suggest?


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 2, 2010)

Mmmm I have only just started to try these fragrances and must say I have not been disappointed at all. Mango tea is great and the Lemon Verbena rocks!!!!!.............I really really like it. Loving the J&J bath dupe as well. Still have a few to try and will post when they are done.....all have done great guns in the soap so far.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2010)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Mango Tea is awesome! It's one of my absolute 'must-haves' from SC. It soaps great and it sticks like glue forever and a day.
> 
> IrishLass




I had a really awful time soaping this, but I did use tea as my water so I wonder if that was the reason. It came together nicely, then separated, then I put it in the crock pot and heated and stick blended like crazy until it came back together.

I made 3 small batches and they all acted the same way. Yikes! So don't use tea for your water in the Mango Tea  It was exhausting.

Lemon Verbena was awesome, gave me no trouble, and didn't discolor. I don't prefer the scent myself but it would probably be very popular for the herb lovers. It is lemony and herbal, with no sweetness.


----------



## dubnica (Sep 3, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Lemon Verbena was awesome, gave me no trouble, and didn't discolor. I don't prefer the scent myself but it would probably be very popular for the herb lovers. It is lemony and herbal, with no sweetness.



I love lemon verbena and my friends, my daughter and co-workers wanted only this soap.  I bought this FO from Southern Soapers.
I am all out of thsi soap I don't even have one for myself...just a sliver.
Another hit is lemongrass & sage leaf - I used this to scent lotion base.


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 8, 2010)

I love Sweet Cakes Blueberry. It's the best one out there. (I use 1 oz. ppo.) I love their Apple Jack & Peel; Sweetgrass; Sage, Sweetgrass & Cedar; Karen's Ocean Rain (soap cool) and Bay Rum. I've used all of these for years. Dottie


----------



## TaoJonz (Sep 13, 2010)

I LOVE SC....use many of their scents.  For the holidays I can't get enough of Snow Place Like Home...it is just mouthwateringly fresh.

My all time favorite fragrance, anytime anywhere is SweetCakes Hermes Eua des Merveilles....I'd bathe in in if I could.  I love it so much I don't make any products to sell with it...just use it all myself...lol


----------



## honor435 (Sep 14, 2010)

too spendy for me, ng has a really good angel. Are you oppsed to other places? there are a lot out there.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2010)

Just an update - it has been about 6 weeks.

*Mango Tea* is smelling really lovely and strong at 1 oz ppo.


*Lemon Verbena* - very faint! I'm disappointed. Also used at 1 oz ppo.


*Angel *discolored to a nasty mustard yellow, which I've read is common. Good and strong, 1 oz ppo.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 29, 2010)

Coconut Lemongrass is lovely. Not very strong but it seems to be holding in the CP soap.  :wink:  Osmanthus is nice, so is True Rose, Vera Wang, Yuzu.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 16, 2010)

I am in LOVE with Sweetcakes Oatmeal, Milk and Honey FO.  I have bought the same FO from WSP and Brambleberry.  Sweetcake's kicks their butts with their O,M and H FO.  

Has a much more...um?..."natural" smelling honey scent to it, I guess.  IDK if that's the best way to describe it.  But that's what I was after...more natural smelling.   

Love the True Rose too!

I'm gonna have to try the Margarita and the Ocean Rain.


----------

